# Festus's Private Yacht



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Festus,

I have seen this pic before...it looks like some place I should be! Where exactly is it??

Tony


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice picture


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Festus,
> 
> I have seen this pic before...it looks like some place I should be!  Where exactly is it??
> 
> Tony


Tony,  It's the Tugaloo River on he SC/Ga border...beautiful place to spend a weekend.  Here are a couple of more pics


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

What convinced me to buy my Gheenoe was this trip down the Ocklawaha with Tom_in_Orl.  I chased him and his boat for 3 days in a kayak...I was tired.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah buddy!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Where's the fish? nice pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

2.5hp with kayak then u won't be tired chasing him. Nice pics man.

I fished in lake nottely and hawassee in northern georgia.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Where's the fish? nice pics.


It was dead summer when we were there last and we didn't catch a thing..not even a bite.  The locals warned me when I buying live bait that nothing was biting.  On a past trip we caught a few small brim and a bass...nothing to write home about but at least something.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, thos are some real sweeeeet pictures! I would love to go up there for a couple of days of camping/fishing.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Man, thos are some real sweeeeet pictures! I would love to go up there for a couple of days of camping/fishing.


I'm jealous of the fish all of you catch in salt water and love Florida. We do have some nice areas up here as well though..here's a shot at Carters Lake


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!
Come down here for a long weekend and I will go up there for a long weekend..........


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Im definitely up for a Georgia rally!!!!


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on up....Tom and I are talking about doing an Altamaha run in the spring....which would be closer to ya'll. However if any of you are interested in coming this far north let me know. 


http://www.nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/georgia/preserves/art6633.html 
http://www.altamaha.com/index.html 

(Nice long trip..a good map of the River http://www.broadriveroutpost.com/images/rivermap.jpg )


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

I would be interested in a Ga trip in the spring as long as it is not during turkey season.
Joe in Fl


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

hey fetus do you ever get to the okee swamp? when  the local say nothings biting in that river find a bed of lillys and look for a whole at the base of the stem on the leaf, if you see it rip it open and remove the bonnet worm and you'll tear em up... worms are seasonal

eric


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> hey fetus do you ever get to the okee swamp? when  the local say nothings biting in that river find a bed of lillys and look for a whole at the base of the stem on the leaf, if you see it rip it open and remove the bonnet worm and you'll tear em up... worms are seasonal
> 
> eric



Tom and I did a camping/paddling trip there several years ago...I'd really love to get back down there and fish the area.  The Gheenoe would be perfect for the swamp.  Camping on the platform was pretty cool as well.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow you are bringing back some old memories. I am going to have to find some of the video from that trip now.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is some video from the trip. It looks better if you reduce it to the smallest size when viewing it. The control is 2nd one furthest to the right just below the video.


----------

